# rabbit



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I shot cottontail rabbit on pheasant open day so I cut feet and head off and skin rabbit and clean guts... how can I cook with? leave meat in bone or what? I already put in the freezer


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey there fishunt,,Rabbit is very easy to cook and is very tasty..Cook it just like you would chicken..or even creamed,brown the rabbit,put in casserole dish and add cream of mushroom soup and milk or cream salt and pepper to taste and bake until done ...Youll love it!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks i try tha..is it dry easy or juicy rabbit meats?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

its almost hard to tell the difference between rabbit and chicken.wont be dry if you cream it.


----------

